# Everone quit and stop driving Hmmm what would happen?? Stop for a while and regain you sanity.



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

1st serious anyone know retention for drivers after 1 year?

Imagine if eveyone quit or stopped driving for a week? Divide everyone into 7 days and work that 1 days for huge money problem solved. 

I quit nanny months ago when they changed surge pricing. Now there is no money at least in Albany NY to make. drive 3 miles to pick up a passenger to got 2 miles in the opposite direction for $4.90 with no tip. Yes before you ask I have a new clean car though people just dont tip if you are not face to face and I am not giving away water for a tip because then I am a salesperson for water. 

I wish someone would come up with a app that is owned by the drivers. The only ones making money is Uber and Lyft, 

And just curious who the heck is doing Uber eats? I cant imagine looking for a parking spot at the mall to run in and wait for food then drive it to someone??? Here is my idea deliver pizza. I tip my pizza guy around $5.00 1 because I get to know them and its face to face. I asked him only because I know them for many years and on a weekend night $250 cash for 8 hours? Not bad all local plus free dinner.


----------

